# My 256KBPS Speed test



## pirates1323 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey I have 256KBPS Sify broadband connection. I have gone through a speed test on this site *www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ and the NEW YORK CITY SERVER. I have the following results. I not satisfied with the upload speed. 


*img77.imageshack.us/img77/4009/speedtest9kz.jpg


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 5, 2006)

but at least it should be above 128 KBPS.. Is there a tweak for it....


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 5, 2006)

i got this,mine is also 256Kbsp DSL connection.i dont think so this is my real speed.

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/9812/test8db.th.jpg


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 5, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> i got this,mine is also 256Kbsp DSL connection.i dont think so this is my real speed.
> 
> *img98.imageshack.us/img98/9812/test8db.th.jpg



Hey wht was ur server


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 5, 2006)

i got 259 kbps download and 60kbpas on same server as you but on Bsnl 256kbps broadband


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

Airtel gives almost similar upload speed too.. Im on 128 kbps connection..

Last Result:
Download Speed: 105 kbps (13.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 101 kbps (12.6 KB/sec transfer rate)

And dont ever expect good uploads on sify..


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 5, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> And dont ever expect good uploads on sify..



huh  ..... why man....... :roll:


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 5, 2006)

Im on Tata Indicom Broadband, Connection speed as per Connection Details is 544 kbps... Though tariff plan says 256 kbps... 

I typically get about 210 kbps down and 180 kbps up... I think it is pretty good...

Most sites load pretty fast... Today, I was downloading some brochures from a US website, I had about 5 simultaneous downloads and I was hitting about 25 KBps regularly...

Only gripe is this forum often takes forever to load... Most other sites I visit load fast... Not sure if it is traffic or something else...


Arun


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> huh  ..... why man....... :roll:



Cuz i had sify's 128 kbps connection earlier and i rarely got upload speeds of 2-3 *KB*ps. When i asked customer care about it, they said the rated speed is only for download. Upload speeds are not guarenteed in any way..


----------



## True Geek (Apr 5, 2006)

231 D/l speed and
147 Upload speed 
on the MTNL Triband


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 5, 2006)

agree with kalpik,
the u/l and d/l speeds on airtel are almost the same.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2006)

Actually i get more upload speed then download speed


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 5, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Cuz i had sify's 128 kbps connection earlier and i rarely got upload speeds of 2-3 *KB*ps. When i asked customer care about it, they said the rated speed is only for download. Upload speeds are not guarenteed in any way..



Oh!!! now I understand Sify SUCKSSS!!!!!...... I have renewed by connection nearly after 4 months... 'cause of my boards exams.......when I said to renew they renewed after 2 days and also I found tht someone has cutted the internet CABLE wire.. When asked about this they said tht they r not responsible for it.....moreover they took Rs.300 from me and introduced a new wire... This such a mess........Also when surfing the internet it always stuck in between.....Most of the problems I face r...."The Local Area Network is Unplugged" and "There was problem when connecting Sify server".........

Secondly it is my mistake... I should have not renewed my account......


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey after visiting www.speedguide.com and performing speed test at *howfastami.com.......I get the following results but the only problem is my UPLOAD speed  

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/7994/spped0ne.jpg


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 5, 2006)

I am on sify and when using torrents I get speed from 35 to 44 KBps


----------



## Biplav (Apr 5, 2006)

urs still pretty decent look at mine!!
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/bd7ce36c66.jpg
and i have a 256kbps connection


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa! thats real crazy connection!

Co-incidentally, mine is the opposite of yrs


----------



## thecyclone2k (Apr 6, 2006)

the upload/ download speed may vary at an time instance. One may be higher than the other at that secong when the calculation is going on.

BTW, the isps usually provide lower upload speed than download.


----------



## Biplav (Apr 6, 2006)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> BTW, the isps usually provide lower upload speed than download.



and under extraordinary circumstances only the upload wud be 2.5 times more.  and which i successfully manage to obtain it.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 6, 2006)

*hello*



			
				pirates1323 said:
			
		

> tech_mastermind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MTNL BroadBand


----------



## abhishek66 (Apr 7, 2006)

Download Speed: 240 kbps (30 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 148 kbps (18.5 KB/sec transfer rate)

me too MTNL Broadband


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2006)

see this ! !
what a ****
i can't belive it.i tried couple of times but no help.
i choose the new york server on firefox.
*img93.imageshack.us/img93/2623/screenshot47200693843am1vd.th.png



what to do?

i have bsnl dataone HOME 250.


----------



## saiaspire (Apr 8, 2006)

I use 512 from BSNL and i got 544knps - download and 128kbps-upload


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 2, 2006)

I use BSNL Dataone UL900



> Download Speed: 392 kbps (49 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 57 kbps (7.1 KB/sec transfer rate)



lol


----------



## JGuru (Jul 2, 2006)

The upload & download speeds vary. Also your download from a particular Server
 depends on several factors like how many users are connected to that Server,
 How many simulatanous connections the Server can serve without compromising
 speed, If too many users connect to a Server, than what it can handle it will crash!,
 If there is a Server-overload your download speed will definitely decrease!!
 Always download from the Server when it's not busy, you can get higher download
 speeds, for eg., if you connect to a Server in the US connect & download in the
  morning (our time) since it's night in the US , the traffic to the Server will be less.


----------



## talrejaharish (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey...

*img56.imageshack.us/img56/28/061fu.th.jpg

I got 181 Download Speed and
         51 Upload Speed

.....................................................................................................

Im on Hathway 256 Connection....

How is it ? tried the test twice


----------



## \/endett/\ (Jul 2, 2006)

Actually, when i opt for a 256 kbps connection, then is amy reserved bandwidth equal to 256 kbps down+64kbps up or is it only 256 kbps down and the upload speeds r a bonus ?


----------



## True Geek (Jul 2, 2006)

Last Result:
Download Speed: 474 kbps (59.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 257 kbps (32.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


I have MTNL_Unltd conn of 256bps
I am getting more thn promised


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2006)

tested again  now i got


> d/l 300kbps(i am leecher
> u/l 44kbps(seeding isn't my job)


i have dataone home 250


----------



## shovik (Jul 2, 2006)

I have BSNL Broadband and my upload and download speed both are very good.
*rapidshare.de/files/24732077/speedtest.bmp.html

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2006)

shovik said:
			
		

> I have BSNL Broadband and my upload and download speed both are very good.
> *rapidshare.de/files/24732077/speedtest.bmp.html
> 
> Regards,
> Shovik.


where have u posted it??


----------

